# What type of GT is this?



## militarymonark (May 21, 2008)

I picked up this frame and I was wondering value? and info on it and if anyone has any pictures on it.


----------



## Honter12 (May 21, 2008)

I think its a mid 90's Havana? I'm probably wrong. I've seen them befor, just not recently.


----------



## militarymonark (May 21, 2008)

http://arkbmx.tripod.com/86ac21d0.jpg pacific dirt grinder so any info on that ? ever hear of one?


----------



## militarymonark (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Honter12 (May 22, 2008)

*sweet*

my freind has one like it, i love it. i've only ever seen a few. its a nice bike, but i wonder what the thing on the bottum if for? cant be any good for BMX. is it for race?


----------



## odds&sods (Jul 16, 2008)

it's a freestyle frame. the thing on the bottom is a bash guard. It was meant to allow the bike to go over obstacles without damage to the front sprocket. one of the many "gimmick" features that were Incorporated into BMX bikes back in the day. It was basically useless. I'm unsure of what model GT it is but I'll say mid to late 80's. cool bike!


----------



## TeamCF (Sep 21, 2008)

hehe. bash guards.
I have a well used one in my parts box. Even the steel tubes are almost ground through.
Used to have it bolted onto my "newer" S&M Dirtbike frame. (mine is the bolt on type)
Found all kinds of uses for it. (great for sliding sideways on)
Till I broke the frame. :o 
And it didn't fit the replacement.

Ahh but my ramp/dirt/street riding days are pretty much over.  

I'll go back to my cruiser now.


----------



## bits n pieces (Dec 25, 2008)

*?*

if it is not stamped gt it is not a gt. i would say it is a mid 90s bike before the 990 mounts. to the best of my knowledge gt never had a welded on foot rest on the bike, they were always bolt on, i dont see the gt stamp on the dropouts or forks,the parts are worth more than the bike except if someone had one as a kid or just likes it. pacific dirt grinder is correct, department store bike.
i posted the pic because the link didnt work for me.


----------



## tailwhip2decade (Jun 29, 2009)

*never seen a GT with a carry handle behind the seat!*

looks like you have GT sprocket,  the two extra small tubes that come off of the top tube  is a frame stand.  a GT usta have a continuation of the top tube behind the seat post, and the end was cut at an angle. and stamped "GT"

like bitsnpieces said, GTs back in the day were all stamped.


----------



## bbcbikes (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a 90s bike made for department stores. It looks like a rhino or one of those other cheap-o brands.


----------

